# best way to get my white dove's breeding



## whites (May 10, 2011)

i've had my dove's just over a week i have them in an large aviary with nest boxes in how is it best to get them to breed?
cheer's


----------



## ishae_clanx (Mar 13, 2011)

Put them on a small cage with a partition between them. Make sure that both birds can see their probable mates through the partition...use wire mesh or something and dont forget their food and water. Both of them must have separate food and water and be sure the are male and female of course...do this for a couple of days to a week. then put them back in the aviary. Works well for me..


----------



## whites (May 10, 2011)

ishae_clanx said:


> Put them on a small cage with a partition between them. Make sure that both birds can see their probable mates through the partition...use wire mesh or something and dont forget their food and water. Both of them must have separate food and water and be sure the are male and female of course...do this for a couple of days to a week. then put them back in the aviary. Works well for me..


ive got an old parrot cage i got put a wire mesh divider in whould this owrk?
cheers


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If they are young they just may not be ready.. usually people get young birds to settle.. if they are not young.. then they will or may fly back to their pre loft if let out. if these are breeders that are prisoners then.. usually the birds need time to settle in ..they are not breeding machines.. they will breed and sit eggs in time... just give it some... most pigeons will start maturing around 4 to 6 months of age.. then they know what sex they are .. but they may not be good parent birds untill they are about a year old and older.


----------



## ishae_clanx (Mar 13, 2011)

whites said:


> ive got an old parrot cage i got put a wire mesh divider in whould this owrk?
> cheers


yah it will work well.....they are only 2 pigeons right???....sooner or later they will mate coz they dont have a choice...LOL hahahha...yah spirit is right..they may be too young...but you could still do what i told you even if their young...so that it will be easier for them to pair up when they are old and ready


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Gotta get them in the mood....a little Barry White on the stereo, dim the lights...


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

make sure they have at least 16 hours of light if they are old enough to breed. some people leave the lights on constantly when they want there birds to breed


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Try a little soft music, dim the lights, a little wine, some good food, and then leave them alone for some time. They will breed when they are ready and not before. It takes ten day from matting to lay the first egg if they only been in the loft a week you are acting like a Want-to be Grandmother. The will do their thing and you will soon be running out of space in your loft. I can see your next post HOW DO I BUILD THE SECOND LOFT. See I know this because that is where I am.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ptra's and Gem, you guys are so funny!
Whites, pigeons live to breed and raise babies. Just give them time and nest boxes and they will shower you with babies!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

doveone52 said:


> Ptra's and Gem, you guys are so funny!
> Whites, pigeons live to breed and raise babies. Just give them time and nest boxes and they will shower you with babies!


That was the point. And you will hear next year about how theie loft is getting over crouded.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

GEMcC5150 said:


> That was the point. And you will hear next year about how theie loft is getting over crouded.


If you look at whites album you will see that over crowding is not an issue.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

rpalmer said:


> If you look at whites album you will see that over crowding is not an issue.


Are you sure that with a good breeding program that the current loft will not be over crowded with in a year. I hope you read all of the post before responding.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Are you sure that with a good breeding program that the current loft will not be over crowded with in a year. I hope you read all of the post before responding.


Sure I read all of the posts. A good breeding program means not letting the loft become over crowded. My loft is 8x8 and with 8 birds I am at 30% of my desired total. 

Or to look at it another way. If my 8 birds (4 pair) have 3 rounds I'm over crowded. Do you think I will let that happen? Do you think a good breeding program means I have to do that?

I must have a poor program because I will control who breeds and how many will be raised. I digress to you expertise.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

whites said:


> i've had my dove's just over a week i have them in an large aviary with nest boxes in how is it best to get them to breed?
> cheer's


Put a front of the box that the birds choose to use. This will do two things. One. It will keep the babies from falling out. And two it will give a much smaller opening to defend should someone who does not belong in that box try to enter. After that ..it's just music and wine.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

rpalmer said:


> Sure I read all of the posts. A good breeding program means not letting the loft become over crowded. My loft is 8x8 and with 8 birds I am at 30% of my desired total.
> 
> Or to look at it another way. If my 8 birds (4 pair) have 3 rounds I'm over crowded. Do you think I will let that happen? Do you think a good breeding program means I have to do that?
> 
> I must have a poor program because I will control who breeds and how many will be raised. I digress to you expertise.


This was not a cmment on you or your loft. It was replying tO WHITES desire to start the breeding process and that when the birds get started that the rate at witch the have offspring with out and control will over coude the loft. I sure you are the perfict pigeon handler and do everything just right and we can all learn eveything we need tp form you. But for many of us not so gifted people we just try and have some fun and injoy our birds.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

rpalmer said:


> Sure I read all of the posts. A good breeding program means not letting the loft become over crowded. My loft is 8x8 and with 8 birds I am at 30% of my desired total.
> 
> Or to look at it another way. If my 8 birds (4 pair) have 3 rounds I'm over crowded. Do you think I will let that happen? Do you think a good breeding program means I have to do that?
> 
> I must have a poor program because I will control who breeds and how many will be raised. I digress to you expertise.


This was not a comment on you or your loft. It was replying to WHITES desire to start the breeding process and that when the birds get started that the rate at witch the have offspring without any control will over crowded the loft. I sure you are the perfict pigeon handler and do everything just right and we can all learn eveything we need tp form you. But for many of us not so gifted people we just try and have some fun and injoy our birds.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

GEMcC5150 said:


> *Are you sure that with a good breeding program that the current loft will not be over crowded with in a year.*


Gee I must have miss read your post.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

rpalmer said:


> Sure I read all of the posts. A good breeding program means not letting the loft become over crowded. My loft is 8x8 and with 8 birds I am at 30% of my desired total.
> 
> Or to look at it another way. If my 8 birds (4 pair) have 3 rounds I'm over crowded. Do you think I will let that happen? Do you think a good breeding program means I have to do that?
> 
> I must have a poor program because I will control who breeds and how many will be raised. I digress to you expertise.


 I love how people that have only had birds for a week are such experts on everything.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

PigeonVilla said:


> I love how people that have only had birds for a week are such experts on everything.


You have not read enough. I started with pigeons when I was 13. My family got rid of them the first spring after I went into the U.S. Army. Their numbers doubled on them without me there. 

And I am no expert. But I follow and pass on advise from experts. None of which has anything to do with your "good breeding program". Take care and have fun.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

rpalmer said:


> You have not read enough. I started with pigeons when I was 13. My family got rid of them the first spring after I went into the U.S. Army. Their numbers doubled on them without me there.
> 
> And I am no expert. But I follow and pass on advise from experts. None of which has anything to do with your "good breeding program". Take care and have fun.


 I was awaiting your response here because I know your angry kind all to well,your petty comments on things you only hear about and make assumptions about on here all the time even lashing out at our good man of the cloth who only made a simple comment . My 50 birds in a 4x 6 loft was a joke but I see you have no sense of humor but only a sense of entitlement .We all know experts it doesnt make us any better then the next ,something you seem to neglect to acknowledge but sure think you should have a say on everything ,including me .Oh and as for your comment on your good friend Sky Tx he may have good advice but surely has no tact in giving it . Grow a sense tact yourself and learn to roll with the rest of us little folk who not only had some birds at age 13 but have had them all through out the years since then as well.Your snideness really does preceed you with every post you like to take over comment after comment.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

all what was being said was a good breeding program includes using fake eggs and not over breeding and keeping your numbers down to not over crowd... I thought it was good advice. That is a good breeding program.. but we all know...lol.. everyone at some point wants more loft space!.. or wish we had just built it bigger..lol.. That is what Gem was just kidding around about..and it is so true!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

That is some serious truth there, sw! My birds are so sneaky and smart, they get oops babies past me fairly often! They just can't be trusted at all!


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

PigeonVilla said:


> Grow a sense tact yourself and learn to roll with the rest of us little folk who not only had some birds at age 13 but have had them all through out the years since then as well.:


On this Memorial Day weekend I just want to say you are welcome. Obviously those of us who served in the military did not get to keep on going from our start. Once again you are welcome. Welcome to the freedoms we made sure you have. Take care.


----------

